# Crosshairs new little fella



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah he picked this up off a friend.Just thought I would share!!!









Thanks for looking everyone!!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NiCE Scorpe!

They look nice in black light...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> NiCE Scorpe!
> 
> They look nice in black light...


Yeah that flourescent green is like no other!!!!!He is getting ready for a transfer to a new home.He will be going from the little 10 gallon enclosure to around a 75 gal structure!!!!!!Then he will be given the proper home!!!!







Thanks for the words there RB32


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Whoa a 75 gal for one scorpion? Cool just make sure he can find his food OK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Omnius said:


> Whoa a 75 gal for one scorpion? Cool just make sure he can find his food OK.


taht a big tank for a lil guy....will you have more then one?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Omnius said:


> Whoa a 75 gal for one scorpion? Cool just make sure he can find his food OK.


Yeah it's bit much,But rather have him have too much room than not enough.He will be given plenty of food.!!!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice, good luck


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow cool scorp, there are cool cretures, good luck with it.


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yeah he picked this up off a friend.Just thought I would share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Princess, my Heterometrus Laotic Would kick his ass

























On a more serious note.. have you read up on scorpion keeping, theres plenty of caresheets around for emps.. make sure you give it a nice deep soil substrate to burrow in! And for gods sake keep the humidity up!

... 75 gallons!?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Yeah he picked this up off a friend.Just thought I would share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Princess, my Heterometrus Laotic Would kick his ass :rasp:

















On a more serious note.. have you read up on scorpion keeping, theres plenty of caresheets around for emps.. make sure you give it a nice deep soil substrate to burrow in! And for gods sake keep the humidity up!

... 75 gallons!?








[/quote]

Very nice,But mine looks better!!!!!







Yeah I know how to take care of one.No prob on the humidity either.He will be kept in a cigar shop!!!!!!!Plenty of humidity there.Yeah I figure the bigger the home the better the home.It should be pretty insane!!!!!


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

dont forget tho.. if the home is too big hunting will become nearly impossible.. a 75 gal shud definitely house a fair few scorps!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here's another shot I figured i would share as well!!!



















r8frazer said:


> dont forget tho.. if the home is too big hunting will become nearly impossible.. a 75 gal shud definitely house a fair few scorps!!


He will learn!!!We will keep it stocked with plenty of food!!!He will be kept on a wide variety as well.I dont think it is wrong to give him plenty of room as long as the enclosure is setup right







I do appreciate the info as well.I'm not trying to disagree.But this will be house wether he like it or not,and I figure he will adapt to his surroundings as well!!!.I mean hell like the wild inviroment he came from wasn't big enough,The 75 gal will be much smaller in comparision.


----------

